# Help, my car was towed and UBER won't respond.



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

MY car was towed and I got a ticket last Thursday (1-16-15). I did the app. thing and sent a pic of my ticket, 10 times now, and sent them a pic over Detroit support page. No word still. Now support button on Detroit page does nothing when I click on it.

Help!!! How do I get my car back?!?!?


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got a ticket for being Un-licensed Limo and they towed my car.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Does support button work on Detroit page for anyone else.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> MY car was towed and I got a ticket last Thursday (1-16-15). I did the app. thing and sent a pic of my ticket, 10 times now, and sent them a pic over Detroit support page. No word still. Now support button on Detroit page does nothing when I click on it.
> 
> Help!!! How do I get my car back?!?!?


Explain how you were gone so long you got towed?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

First question from the crowd is - How did you manage to get your car towed?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

How much support do you expect for $0.75/mile?


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> First question from the crowd is - How did you manage to get your car towed?


I was assuming he was gone from the vehicle, posed the question. After the fact, I read his previous posts. So, like you, I would like to know the details.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if it got towed, why not just go pay to get your car back NOW, then wait for Uber to reinburse you? am i missing something?

what's this unlicensed limo thing, uber is illegal in detroit?

but if uber is paying 75cents/mile, why the hell are you still driving?


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

yubenbeing said:


> Explain how you were gone so long you got towed?


 The dumb ass client told me he was in wrong part of airport so he walks up to airport operations, the same guy who brought the cops to me, and asks "where does UBER pick up at".


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> if it got towed, why not just go pay to get your car back NOW, then wait for Uber to reinburse you? am i missing something?
> 
> what's this unlicensed limo thing, uber is illegal in detroit?
> 
> but if uber is paying 75cents/mile, why the hell are you still driving?


Im not. Car impounded. I was picking up at Detroit Metro Airport. And the cop told me I have to wait to see a judge to get my car back.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Im not. Car impounded. I was picking up at Detroit Metro Airport. And the cop told me I have to wait to see a judge to get my car back.


Why didn't you just get the hell out of there? Or did you make the mistake of giving your DL to the curb cop?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

You must first pay citation before you can then get your car back. That is if judge allows it or they can retain possession of it for a specified time to insure you won't engage in the business again.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Has uber told you(detroit drivers) not to pick up from the airport? If so, thats probably why they arent responding.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

suewho said:


> Has uber told you(detroit drivers) not to pick up from the airport? If so, thats probably why they arent responding.


yeah thats what im trying to figure out
if picking up at airports is not allowed, why the hell was he picking someone up? esp if the penalty is impounding the car + ticket
if pickup is allowed, why is his car impounded


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah thats what im trying to figure out
> if picking up at airports is not allowed, why the hell was he picking someone up? esp if the penalty is impounding the car + ticket
> if pickup is allowed, why is his car impounded


I still don't understand how the car got towed. Isn't the accelerator on the right?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> How much support do you expect for $0.75/mile?


Lol.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I still don't understand how the car got towed. Isn't the accelerator on the right?


lol it all depends on how it happen
if it was an airport person that alerted him, and this guy waited for the police, then got impounded, then clearly he should know the gas pedal is on the right

but if it was a police car that pulled him over or something,he's wise not to know the gas pedal is on the right....


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> MY car was towed and I got a ticket last Thursday (1-16-15). I did the app. thing and sent a pic of my ticket, 10 times now, and sent them a pic over Detroit support page. No word still. Now support button on Detroit page does nothing when I click on it.
> 
> Help!!! How do I get my car back?!?!?


 That's what happens when you uber on when we told you to uber off.... Don't come crying now. It's just a matter of time when regulations going to come down on all uber x drivers. Your best bet is to keep sending emails and hope to get a response. And when or if they help you stop driving for uberX


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like a sting....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> That's what happens when you uber on when we told you to uber off.... Don't come crying now. It's just a matter of time when regulations going to come down on all uber x drivers. Your best bet is to keep sending emails and hope to get a response. And when or if they help you stop driving for uberX


what are the emails for? Uber can't come get his car out of impound. Deal with Uber later, the only thing they MAY do is reimburse you for impound fees


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Im not. Car impounded. I was picking up at Detroit Metro Airport. And the cop told me I have to wait to see a judge to get my car back.


Sounds like you went to the commercial pick up and/or didn't talk to pax beforehand to get the meet squared away. Its unfortunate, but you know uber is geofenced at Detro Metro so buyer beware.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what are the emails for? Uber can come get his car out of impound. Deal with Uber later, the only thing they MAY do is reimburse you for impound fees


Idk I was trying to offer a suggestion outside of quit uber and move on. Indy guy on another thread mad because I was to blunt.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Firs time I knew about getting ticketed and towed was when it happened. I didn't know about this site till after and hence didn't know about slow down.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

No. I went to regular passenger pickup. Dumb ass client went to commercial pick up and then went up to operations and asked where uber picked up. The operations guy pointed him in the right direction and then followed him. After operations showed up the cops were there in less then a min. As they were hooking up my car, the client told me "thats the guy who showed me were to go".


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone else here been towed and impounded?


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

I thought you can't pickup from the port?


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> No. I went to regular passenger pickup. Dumb ass client went to commercial pick up and then went up to operations and asked where uber picked up. The operations guy pointed him in the right direction and then followed him. After operations showed up the cops were there in less then a min. As they were hooking up my car, the client told me "thats the guy who showed me were to go".


I don't know man... How could you find the guy if you didn't tell him where to speciifcally meet you, like what door # to meet outside baggage claim?


----------



## Steve French (Dec 1, 2014)

I'll help out. Uber Detroit has never told us not to go to the airport. In fact, they tell us in the weekly email that the airport is a hot spot for Uber. They have a geofence to keep us out from waiting in the airport, so we all know of spots just outside the geofence to wait for a ping. There is a commercial pick up area, and a regular pick up area. The rider informed the airport officials he was looking for his Uber ride in the non-commercial area. The police arrived at the pick up location. Signs are posted warning against unauthorized commercial vehicles. Metro Cars (a limo service) has a contract with the airport to be the sole transportation provider. 

Why would some of you suggest he just take off? Do you think its smart to run from the police? They have actual cop cars for the detroit airport security. 

We have been under the impression that since Uber is in the grey area in regards to law, that they would pay for violations while working on their behalf. This shitty ****ing company hides from us .... no phone numbers, no office location. 

**** you uber.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

And just to be clear. The passenger pick up at DTW is a about a quarter mile long. Cops up and down it. The operations guy had a radio and was talking to them as he walked up to the car. They were on scene in about 45 seconds. No way I'm running from the cops. My car was gone in less then 5mins.
And the dip shit client almost lost all his luggage. Cops told him to "leave you shit in the car". I told him he better grab it now or he is screwed too. He did and took off.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

yubenbeing said:


> I don't know man... How could you find the guy if you didn't tell him where to speciifcally meet you, like what door # to meet outside baggage claim?


I always call cell phone and ask what door.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Steve French said:


> I'll help out. Uber Detroit has never told us not to go to the airport. In fact, they tell us in the weekly email that the airport is a hot spot for Uber. They have a geofence to keep us out from waiting in the airport, so we all know of spots just outside the geofence to wait for a ping. There is a commercial pick up area, and a regular pick up area. The rider informed the airport officials he was looking for his Uber ride in the non-commercial area. The police arrived at the pick up location. Signs are posted warning against unauthorized commercial vehicles. Metro Cars (a limo service) has a contract with the airport to be the sole transportation provider.
> 
> Why would some of you suggest he just take off? Do you think its smart to run from the police? They have actual cop cars for the detroit airport security.
> 
> ...


 Thank you. Well said.


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> Thank you. Well said.


 good luck! I hope you get a response. I would ask you to get your word out and share your experience.

You can talk to a reporter by PM chi1cabby or PM me.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

A4UberLady said:


> I thought you can't pickup from the port?


Don't think X is supposed to, yet even here in Atlanta look at all the UberX hanging around the airport. I've seen illegal pickups happen right in front of me on the lower level. Uber doesn't seem to have the drivers best interest at hand...which would be to inform passengers that X can't pick them up. They really don't care obviously. Uber operations is creating this conflict because they're greedy and leaving the drivers as cannon fodder.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Thank you. Well said.


Uber did have an office presence as of the summer in the Madison Bldg., 1555 Broadway, Detroit. If you're passing by...


----------



## uberlady39 (Dec 15, 2014)

Moral of the story: dont risk pick ups at DTW it is not worth the chicken change(


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

I am glad I am all permitted up in Houston and clear to p/u at both airports. Saw the authorities ride by me while waitingh outside Houston Hobby today, they saw my stickers in windshield and both officers gave me thumbs up and went on. Certain areas to pick up are well known by me and I communicate that to pax enroute.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

yubenbeing said:


> Uber did have an office presence as of the summer in the Madison Bldg., 1555 Broadway, Detroit. If you're passing by...


Wow. Thanks. 20 mins away.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> No. I went to regular passenger pickup. Dumb ass client went to commercial pick up and then went up to operations and asked where uber picked up. The operations guy pointed him in the right direction and then followed him. After operations showed up the cops were there in less then a min. As they were hooking up my car, the client told me "thats the guy who showed me were to go".


God, I'm so sorry. But you will have to pay your ticket, pay your impound and hope you don't get a trespass warrant. Then just keep e-mailing Uber hoping for reimbursement.

If the future (if you don't get a trespass warrant) leave the airport and cancel anytime there is ANY hiccups in the pickup. Just LEAVE. Even Taxi drivers can get trespass warrants if they pick up in the wrong spot. You won't be able to do anything about it.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Crownan said:


> God, I'm so sorry. But you will have to pay your ticket, pay your impound and hope you don't get a trespass warrant. Then just keep e-mailing Uber hoping for reimbursement.
> 
> If the future (if you don't get a trespass warrant) leave the airport and cancel anytime there is ANY hiccups in the pickup. Just LEAVE. Even Taxi drivers can get trespass warrants if they pick up in the wrong spot. You won't be able to do anything about it.


I just want my car back. Im done with UBER. TO cheap an


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Wow. Thanks. 20 mins away.


Your welcome. Keep at it until you get whats owed to you. So stay activated even if you quit driving.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Folks - take Desert Driver's advice on this one. Feel free to do airport drops, but DO NOT do airport pickups. You're asking to get bent over and reamed if you do. Most airports are geofenced, but if you happen to get a ping for an airport pickup, continue working on your crossword or playing Trivia Crack and let the ping expire. Seriously. You will be missing out on a fare large enough to buy your lunch the next day, but it will not pay your impound fee and fines.

You may thank Desert Driver now.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

yubenbeing said:


> Sounds like you went to the commercial pick up and/or didn't talk to pax beforehand to get the meet squared away. Its unfortunate, but you know uber is geofenced at Detro Metro so buyer beware.


Actually, it's the seller who has to beware in this scenario. Anyone who tries to sell a ride in Detro Metro without first paying the proper shakedown fees is potentially in for a go of rough reamin'.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

What exactly is a geofence and how do you know if an airport has one?
I have received a ping before in the departure lane after I dropped someone off but lately it seems like there are no pings at the airport but when you leave you get pings


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Crownan said:


> God, I'm so sorry. But you will have to pay your ticket, pay your impound and hope you don't get a trespass warrant. Then just keep e-mailing Uber hoping for reimbursement.
> 
> If the future (if you don't get a trespass warrant) leave the airport and cancel anytime there is ANY hiccups in the pickup. Just LEAVE. Even Taxi drivers can get trespass warrants if they pick up in the wrong spot. You won't be able to do anything about it.


Is the trespass warrant a moving violation? If not, no need to pay it. In 35+ years of driving I have never paid a ticket that is not a moving violation. Moving violations are a different story entirely.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> What exactly is a geofence and how do you know if an airport has one?
> I have received a ping before in the departure lane after I dropped someone off but lately it seems like there are no pings at the airport but when you leave you get pings


Geofence refers to GPS blocking technology. Here in my fair city, when the Uber map comes up on our phones the airport property is entirely yellow. No, it's not a surge zone. It's a geofence zone. We can drop off there, and I do so often, but don't even think about picking up there even if a ping does get through.

Geo-fencing (*geofencing*) is a feature in a software program that uses the global positioning system (GPS) or radio frequency identification (RFID) to define geographical boundaries. A *geofence* is a virtual barrier.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

We can pick up at dca. When I was there the other day trying out pick ups I didn't get one ping though I saw lots of uber drivers coming and getting pax so my suspicions were raised. I couldn't figure out since I have received a ping there before. As soon as I left airport and got on main road I got a ping


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> We can pick up at dca. When I was there the other day trying out pick ups I didn't get one ping though I saw lots of uber drivers coming and getting pax so my suspicions were raised. I couldn't figure out since I have received a ping there before. As soon as I left airport and got on main road I got a ping


Sounds to this caballero like a geofence has been implemented.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

suewho said:


> Has uber told you(detroit drivers) not to pick up from the airport? If so, thats probably why they arent responding.


According to the airport, we're not allowed. They have a contract with MetroCars for curb pickup. That aside... Uber says differently... I wrote an email not long ago asking about the increased geofence (which apparently is now NO geofence) and while they didn't really answer my question, here was the reply:

Thanks for reaching out!
UberX partners are allowed to pick up or drop off at the airport, there is currently no special procedure for airport pickups/drop offs. Because of this there is a geo-fenced area that will block uberX trip requests to help aide in some riders being able to request rides, and our partners being ticketed for it.
Best,
Forrest H
Uber Detroit


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

monfinance 38 said:


> MY car was towed and I got a ticket last Thursday (1-16-15). I did the app. thing and sent a pic of my ticket, 10 times now, and sent them a pic over Detroit support page. No word still. Now support button on Detroit page does nothing when I click on it.
> 
> Help!!! How do I get my car back?!?!?


Go to uber finance and lease a new toyota


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> I always call cell phone and ask what door.


That's what I always did... just seems like bad luck that the rider not knowing where to go alerted the airport to your presence, rather than being able to fly under the radar... and apparently UberX is under increased scrutiny at the airport now to make things worse. This whole thing is a huge mess... ruined a good thing.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Devindl said:


> According to the airport, we're not allowed. They have a contract with MetroCars for curb pickup. That aside... Uber says differently... I wrote an email not long ago asking about the increased geofence (which apparently is now NO geofence) and while they didn't really answer my question, here was the reply:
> 
> Thanks for reaching out!
> UberX partners are allowed to pick up or drop off at the airport, there is currently no special procedure for airport pickups/drop offs. Because of this there is a geo-fenced area that will block uberX trip requests to help aide in some riders being able to request rides, and our partners being ticketed for it.
> ...


Bottom Line: Stay the phuque out and be happier and wealthier for it.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Actually, it's the seller who has to beware in this scenario. Anyone who tries to sell a ride in Detro Metro without first paying the proper shakedown fees is potentially in for a go of rough reamin'.


Since you're a desert driver and not a Detroit driver, I'll educate you. This is literally the 1st time I've personally been party to a DTW strongarm. Done a ton of business there too. But, the rules can and do turn on a dime, though this would be the first I've heard of it, and I get around a good bit. So I would guess that is not the case. DTW customers get ticketed and towed all the time. The airport cops and the county cops are a tough bunch with a short leash, So, an Uber getting towed dont mean shit in the larger scheme. Not casting aspersions on anybody but the driver in question, with hindsight would probably make different choices. After all, that's how we learn. As for your premise it's about sellers, not buyer beware, I note your point and maintain that drivers must buy the proposition they are obligated to fulfill a contract to complete the sale Uber has facilitated, before they even set their ass down on the driver seat.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

yubenbeing said:


> Since you're a desert driver and not a Detroit driver, I'll educate you. This is literally the 1st time I've personally been party to a DTW strongarm. Done a ton of business there too. But, the rules can and do turn on a dime, though this would be the first I've heard of it, and I get around a good bit. So I would guess that is not the case. DTW customers get ticketed and towed all the time. The airport cops and the county cops are a tough bunch with a short leash, So, an Uber getting towed dont mean shit in the larger scheme. Not casting aspersions on anybody but the driver in question, with hindsight would probably make different choices. After all, that's how we learn. As for your premise it's about sellers, not buyer beware, I note your point and maintain that drivers must buy the proposition they are obligated to fulfill a contract to complete the sale Uber has facilitated, before they even set their ass down on the driver seat.


I was merely having fun with semantics, but thanks for the tutelage.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> where does UBER pick up


Dumb ass customer


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Dumb ass customer


Isn't it a good approach to assume that behind every ping is moronic pax?


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Dumb ass customer


When opening the rider app at the airport, there's a popup welcome message that even says the driver will meet them at baggage claim... if they don't know where that is, it's where the million cars are lined up picking people up... some people are just unbelievable.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Bottom Line: Stay the phuque out and be happier and wealthier for it.


I was just posting that because somebody was wondering if Uber has told drivers to stay away from the airport... yes, regardless of what Uber says, we aren't supposed to pick up there. I did it a lot though when the rates were good, not worth it at these rates.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Devindl said:


> I was just posting that because somebody was wondering if Uber has told drivers to stay away from the airport... yes, regardless of what Uber says, we aren't supposed to pick up there. I did it a lot though when the rates were good, not worth it at these rates.


Wurd.


----------



## A4UberLady (Dec 23, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Don't think X is supposed to, yet even here in Atlanta look at all the UberX hanging around the airport. I've seen illegal pickups happen right in front of me on the lower level. Uber doesn't seem to have the drivers best interest at hand...which would be to inform passengers that X can't pick them up. They really don't care obviously. Uber operations is creating this conflict because they're greedy and leaving the drivers as cannon fodder.


The only reason I know is because you all wrote it.They never told me that all:-(


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Well it just gets back to the same old thing doesn't it. You're not supposed to pick up there but "uber" says its ok. Oh yeah uber this and uber that.....theyre a bunch of lying scumbags, who dont give a toss. You pick up there and you get youre car impounded. Now you're hung out to dry. Hope you have a bike,


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

This is a vcry informative thread. Once drivers get wind of someone not getting reimbursed (for fines), they'll be reluctant to follow ubers suggestions about ignoring regulations.

From what I hear they're some areas that are going to throw the person in jail. Will uber supply them with a lawyer. I doubt it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

suewho said:


> Well it just gets back to the same old thing doesn't it. You're not supposed to pick up there but "uber" says its ok. Oh yeah uber this and uber that.....theyre a bunch of lying scumbags, who dont give a toss. You pick up there and you get youre car impounded. Now you're hung out to dry. Hope you have a bike,


 Not even Croc.. Dundee could save them


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Not even Croc.. Dundee could save them


Well actually he probably could lol......I come from a land down under......


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

suewho said:


> Well it just gets back to the same old thing doesn't it. You're not supposed to pick up there but "uber" says its ok. Oh yeah uber this and uber that.....theyre a bunch of lying scumbags, who dont give a toss. You pick up there and you get youre car impounded. Now you're hung out to dry. Hope you have a bike,


 I can see uber starting uber bike.. They transport by bike in china. I'm sure a lot of driver would look at uber bike as easy money.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Actually I meant I hope he has a bike to transport his family to church on sunday


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

suewho said:


> Well actually he probably could lol......I come from a land down under......


Where women glow and men plunder?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Where women glow and men plunder?


 Some say chunder.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Thats the place( blushes)


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Some say chunder.


eewwwwww


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

She just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Again another case of people not fit to be Taxi drivers, have no clue about the rules and regulations, and don't even bother to do some research before getting behind the wheel to do Taxi work. Another wide eyed fresh off the shelf uber driver learning his lesson the hard way.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No issues for uberx drivers picking up at airports here in nyc, we are legit just like all the rest of the limo/FHV company's, no need to hide, we pick up where everyone else does, shit, we even wait by the terminal until the police kick us out, lol.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Devindl said:


> Thanks for reaching out!
> UberX partners are allowed to pick up or drop off at the airport, there is currently no special procedure for airport pickups/drop offs. Because of this there is a geo-fenced area that will block uberX trip requests to help aide in some riders being able to request rides, and our partners being ticketed for it.
> Best,
> Forrest H
> Uber Detroit


Funny how this reply from Uber Ops makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. So they're saying it's legal to do pickups, and that's why theres a geo fenced area to help you do them...wtf! Do they think we're illiterate.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I can see uber starting uber bike.. They transport by bike in china. I'm sure a lot of driver would look at uber bike as easy money.


In Moscow we had motorcycle Uber's called 1Motto. No helmet for the passenger but they sure did get you through traffic.


----------



## Kamran (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello All,
I am new drive of New Jersey. I know Uber and Lyft is illegal in NJ and many drivers got tickets and impounded heir cars so I had decided to buy limo insurance for the time being. once it will become legal in NJ will stop commercial insurance.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Chris Dee said:


> In Moscow we had motorcycle Uber's called 1Motto. No helmet for the passenger but they sure did get you through traffic.


****ing Russia, man... lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

so can you clear this up:

are you, or are you NOT allowed to pick up at that airport?
if not allowed, why the big deal about getting ticketed/towed?


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Uber called today. Paying all expenses for car tow and impound and hooking me up with a lawyer.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Uber called today. Paying all expenses for car tow and impound and hooking me up with a lawyer.


That's great! Nice to know Uber did the right thing. Do you have your car back or is it still in impound?


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Still have to get it. Only have 1 car right now and 5 kids. But I have all my stuff ready to roll tomorrow morning. UBER even paying for the UBER black car I had to use today because no uberx available.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Still have to get it. Only have 1 car right now and 5 kids. But I have all my stuff ready to roll tomorrow morning. UBER even paying for the UBER black car I had to use today because no uberx available.


Uber doing the right thing? Say it ain't so!!


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Hope you'll let us all know how the process goes as it progresses... curious to see how the lawyer does at reducing or eliminating the fine too.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Devindl said:


> Hope you'll let us all know how the process goes as it progresses... curious to see how the lawyer does at reducing or eliminating the fine too.


The man from U B E R sez they have gotten all other tickets dropped as far as he can tell.


----------



## monsters38 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you, everyone, for taking time to comment. Was freaking out and all of you helped. Thanks.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Devindl said:


> Hope you'll let us all know how the process goes as it progresses... curious to see how the lawyer does at reducing or eliminating the fine too.


why would the fine be eliminated if he was indeed breaking the law?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The cop has to show up at the hearing. Otherwise no witness, no charges. No need to waste cop time on this. Warning already sent.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Devindl said:


> When opening the rider app at the airport, there's a popup welcome message that even says the driver will meet them at baggage claim... if they don't know where that is, it's where the million cars are lined up picking people up... some people are just unbelievable.





monsters38 said:


> Thank you, everyone, for taking time to comment. Was freaking out and all of you helped. Thanks.


Good to see you're heading in the right direction now. Its tough thinking you have 0 option other than to take it.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> Uber called today. Paying all expenses for car tow and impound and hooking me up with a lawyer.


Hey, that's great news, Monster. Glad Uber is giving you the support you deserve. Cheers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Thank you, everyone, for taking time to comment. Was freaking out and all of you helped. Thanks.


I wonder if Uber was already doing something or someone there read this thread and figured they better do something.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so can you clear this up:
> 
> are you, or are you NOT allowed to pick up at that airport?
> if not allowed, why the big deal about getting ticketed/towed?


^^^
Seems to me that Uber is able to pick up but in the regular passenger pickup area like anybody else picking up aunt Maude.... but if you stop in an area for cabs, sedans, shuttle vans, etc. you're gonna get popped.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The cop has to show up at the hearing. Otherwise no witness, no charges. No need to waste cop time on this. Warning already sent.


^^^
Yeah, with the sorry state of financial affairs that Detroit is in, something tells me that they won't want to pay for an airport cop to show up in court over this and pay him while he's not working, at least I hope not.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Seems to me that Uber is able to pick up but in the regular passenger pickup area like anybody else picking up aunt Maude.... but if you stop in an area for cabs, sedans, shuttle vans, etc. you're gonna get popped.


They get popped like anybody not authorized to be there eg., civilians


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeah, with the sorry state of financial affairs that Detroit is in, something tells me that they won't want to pay for an airport cop to show up in court over this and pay him while he's not working, at least I hope not.


The Airport authority and Wayne County is not Detroit. Detroit in fact is very hot in terms of development, start ups, entertainment, the arts, etc. The majority of buildings midtown and downtown are in process of being renovated, or demo'd to make way for something else. Its something to see after all these years of decay. The bankruptcy was discharged as well. But yeah, cops showing up to prosecute airort parking tickets is not a good use of human capital.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The cop has to show up at the hearing. Otherwise no witness, no charges. No need to waste cop time on this. Warning already sent.


This may not be accurate any longer. At least it definitely isn't in every city.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Don't think X is supposed to, yet even here in Atlanta look at all the UberX hanging around the airport. I've seen illegal pickups happen right in front of me on the lower level. Uber doesn't seem to have the drivers best interest at hand...which would be to inform passengers that X can't pick them up. They really don't care obviously. Uber operations is creating this conflict because they're greedy and leaving the drivers as cannon fodder.


I disagree. The airports don't have the consumers best interest at hand. What happened to freedom of choice. Airports should update regs to allow rideshare or allow a way for drivers to get permitted.


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Seems to me that Uber is able to pick up but in the regular passenger pickup area like anybody else picking up aunt Maude.... but if you stop in an area for cabs, sedans, shuttle vans, etc. you're gonna get popped.


No, Uber does pick up in the regular pick up area and there are signs there banning commercial vehicles. Then it becomes the question of whether or UberX are commercial vehicles...


----------



## Devindl (Oct 2, 2014)

yubenbeing said:


> The Airport authority and Wayne County is not Detroit. Detroit in fact is very hot in terms of development, start ups, entertainment, the arts, etc. The majority of buildings midtown and downtown are in process of being renovated, or demo'd to make way for something else. Its something to see after all these years of decay. The bankruptcy was discharged as well. But yeah, cops showing up to prosecute airort parking tickets is not a good use of human capital.


But they do it all the time for traffic related citations because it's income for the city... but first they try to make a deal that keeps it out of court but where they can still collect your money.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

Devindl said:


> But they do it all the time for traffic related citations because it's income for the city... but first they try to make a deal that keeps it out of court but where they can still collect your money.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was doing a little PR for Detroit, by way of explaining DTW and City of Detroit and Detroit PD have got nothing to do with one another. Was your point that all cities give tickets for revenues purposes? Yep, they do that.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Devindl said:


> No, Uber does pick up in the regular pick up area and there are signs there banning commercial vehicles. Then it becomes the question of whether or UberX are commercial vehicles...


so the guy didnt pick up in the regular pick area, aka, the we wont tow you area?
then why is OP crying to Uber then


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm a little confused here. In most of the cities where the rates got cut drastically you are losing money if you do an airport trip. Here at RDU it is illegal for us to drop off or pick up. I am no longer taking people to the airport. My goal is to get one short trip per hour to milk the guarantee. I could only hope that Uber would deactivate me for refusing to take people to the airport, make for a nice complaint to the attorney general and a fun dramatic exit from this hell called ride sharing.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> This may not be accurate any longer. At least it definitely isn't in every city.


I think you are correct, FYD, the officer needs to appear. Back in the day, whenever I got a ticket in Chicago, I always went to court to contest it because it was about 50/50 that either the cop or the D/A was a no show, and the entire room would be dismissed. If they did show up, I'd just wait until my case was called, plead no contest, pay and get my license back with a couple more staple holes in it. Ah, those were the days...


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

observer said:


> I wonder if Uber was already doing something or someone there read this thread and figured they better do something.


You do realize that Uber representatives are on this board? They clearly have it in their signature that they are Uber employees.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Is the trespass warrant a moving violation? If not, no need to pay it. In 35+ years of driving I have never paid a ticket that is not a moving violation. Moving violations are a different story entirely.


No, a trespass warrant has no fines or criminal action attached to it. It is merely an official notification that you are not welcome on that property, kind of like a restraining order without the judge. Violating a trespass warrant can lead to criminal charges.

Recently, as reported by one driver, one of the local hotels in Central Florida (http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...lando_Resort_at_SeaWorld-Orlando_Florida.html) started issuing these.

MCO (Orlando International Airport) threatened to do it but I have not seen any reports of it.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Funny how this reply from Uber Ops makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. So they're saying it's legal to do pickups, and that's why theres a geo fenced area to help you do them...wtf! Do they think we're illiterate.


I love how they always sign off with "Best".


----------



## 3for3 (Feb 19, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> Im not. Car impounded. I was picking up at Detroit Metro Airport. And the cop told me I have to wait to see a judge to get my car back.


WTF???


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

If you all were members of an association that could represent you in these matters it would certainly make you life less difficult.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> No issues for uberx drivers picking up at airports here in nyc, we are legit just like all the rest of the limo/FHV company's, no need to hide, we pick up where everyone else does, shit, we even wait by the terminal until the police kick us out, lol.


Any waiting in the pax pickup area at my local airport will bring a cop with a nightstick banging on the window to 'move along.' Usually takes less than a minute. Cab, limo, doesn't matter. Get the **** outta here, now.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

monsters38 said:


> Uber called today. Paying all expenses for car tow and impound and hooking me up with a lawyer.


Watch for plea deals remaining on your driving record. Instant tip off to your insurance company that you are running a livery service and a potential policy cancellation. You'll then be relegated to insurance hell to boot.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Any waiting in the pax pickup area at my local airport will bring a cop with a nightstick banging on the window to 'move along.' Usually takes less than a minute. Cab, limo, doesn't matter. Get the **** outta here, now.


Doing aeropuerto pickups is just not a good idea for U/L drivers. Drop-offs...no problem. Pickups are just asking for problems that we don't need.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I almost forgot to look at the date this thread started. It is good that the OP got reimbursed for the charges, not everyone I've heard has been so lucky. Also like others have commented, it's best not to pick up at the airport unless you have a permit. Getting a car towed or impounded is a real shitty experience.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> MY car was towed and I got a ticket last Thursday (1-16-15). I did the app. thing and sent a pic of my ticket, 10 times now, and sent them a pic over Detroit support page. No word still. Now support button on Detroit page does nothing when I click on it.
> 
> Help!!! How do I get my car back?!?!?


you are only an uber partner when you have a car and give them 20 percent now you are no longer a partner with Uber you are self employed and independent contractor


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chris Dee said:


> You do realize that Uber representatives are on this board? They clearly have it in their signature that they are Uber employees.


^^^
Really? 
You should out them.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> I got a ticket for being Un-licensed Limo and they towed my car.


where?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> I always call cell phone and ask what door.


At EWR, I'll never pick up. After I drop off, I'm gone. The app still runs until I can end the trip safetly. Then the app gets turned off until I get back to my house and I turn the app back on again.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

monsters38 said:


> The dumb ass client told me he was in wrong part of airport so he walks up to airport operations, the same guy who brought the cops to me, and asks "where does UBER pick up at".


When I drop off EWR, there is no picking up. I keep the app running and end the trip when it's safe then I shut the app off until I get back to my house then turn it on again.

BECAUSE AS WE ALL KNOW...(RIGHT?) YOUR PERSONAL (not commercial) INSURANCE DOES NOT COVER YOU WHEN YOU DRIVE WITH THE APP ON WITH NO PAX IN THE CAR...... OH........ UBER DOES NOT EITHER.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

suewho said:


> She just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich


Speaking of chundering!


----------

